# Strutto



## DeAngelis

I am so happy to have found this forum! I hope I'm in the correct area, if not please forgive. After perusing recipes from my grandfather's native home of Abruzzi, there's an ingredient called "strutto" listed in the sauce for lasagne. I have a feeling it's some type of fat but can't find the definition on any Italian-to-English dictionary. I did find the item below but have no idea what it means. Any assistance is greatly appreciated.

strùt|to
p.pass., agg., s.m.
1 p.pass., agg. struggere, struggersi 
2 s.m. CO alimento costituito dal tessuto adiposo del maiale fatto fondere a forte temperatura, impiegato spec. per le fritture o come condimento.


----------



## lsp

I believe it's lard (from a pig).


----------



## Jana337

Ciao,

welcome to the forums! 
You are in the correct subforum, don't worry. 

The English equivalent of your word is "lard".

Hope this helps. Have a great time here in the WR forums. 

Jana


----------



## walnut

Just a note: I could be wrong, but I think both strutto and lardo are "lard" in english. In italian, strutto is creamy and sold in small cans (it's very rare today), while lardo is the solid one and is sold cut slices.
Is there any difference in english?

HTH  Walnut


----------



## DeAngelis

Thank you for the welcome and the information -- what a nice group of people!   It appears my can of pig fat is empty so will use Crisco shortening.

All of my family lives in Ohio and I've been in Florida for 39 years.  This board is making me homesick and given me the realization of how much of my family heritage I've missed.   

Thanks again,
Lisa


----------



## lsp

Walnut, I don't know much about cooking, so I wasn't going to attempt to answer your question, but maybe DeAngelis did. Lardo is lard, strutto might be shortening (creamy and sold in cans).


----------



## carrickp

"Lardo" is something we don't have in America, strips of fat kind of like bacon but not smoked; the closest thing we have is salt pork or fatback. We have something called "lard," which is animal (pork) fat in a semi-solid form; this is "strutto" in Italian I believe.


----------



## V52

Hi DeAngelis
welcome to the forum
I think that Lard can be confusing. In Italy "Strutto" is a fat cream made from most fat protective tissues under pigskin. The tissues are fried, then the pigskin is separed from boiled liquid fat. Then the liquid fat is put in cans to make it cold. The use of "strutto" is mostly for preservation of food (sausages) and in old times for cooking, instead of more expensive olive oil (its use is very limited nowadays). Lardo is salted "fat bacon" , which is preserved for months under big stones in very fresh cellars or caverns, with a herb mixture. Lardo makers have their secrets in mixing herbs, so lardo can have different flavours. One of the best italian salami, maybe the best absolutely!  (slurp!)
The verb "struggersi"  (to torment oneself) comes directly from the action of cooking and deep frying the pigskin in the pan.
By the way, where from Abruzzi your grandfather came?
Vitt52


----------



## lsp

carrickp said:
			
		

> "Lardo" is something we don't have in America, strips of fat kind of like bacon but not smoked; the closest thing we have is salt pork or fatback. We have something called "lard," which is animal (pork) fat in a semi-solid form; this is "strutto" in Italian I believe.


Solid lard in a brick-like form which needs to be carved is available here in NY.


----------



## panjandrum

Do none of you guys ever clarify your own fat?

From beef fat, beef lard, beef dripping (BE) is hard and white.

From pork fat, pork lard, pork dripping (BE) - and I think, from these descriptions, strutto - is soft and white.

I could be wrong

DeAngelis, just to make you even more homesick, what makes a trip to Italy really worthwhile are market stalls roasting a whole pig, or wild boar, with garlic and rosemary.  For a few Euros you get a chunk of crusty bread stuffed with more slices off this than you think you'll ever be able to eat.  But you can


----------



## V52

DeAngelis, just to make you even more homesick, what makes a trip to Italy really worthwhile are market stalls roasting a whole pig, or wild boar, with garlic and rosemary. For a few Euros you get a chunk of crusty bread stuffed with more slices off this than you think you'll ever be able to eat. But you can[/QUOTE]

PORCHETTA!!
Vitt 52


----------



## DeAngelis

Vitt52 ~

"By the way, where from Abruzzi your grandfather came?"

I haven't ignored your question, I don't know.  My father has been on vacation and returned late this evening.  I will call him tomorrow and let you know.

Lisa


----------



## DeAngelis

panjandrum ~

Now that was just plain cruel!  Oh, that sounds so delicious.  I seriously considered turning you in to the Food Cruelty Police but decided against it.  I'm new, don't want to start trouble. 

My husband and I have won 3 magnificent trips over the years to Italy.  Having a bit of heart trouble I've been afraid to make the journey.

By the way, I discovered lard (in sticks like butter) next to the shortening in the grocery store.

Thanks all for your help.

Lisa


----------



## wallaboy

Salve,
non sono in Italia e vorrei vorrei cucinare per i miei amici la tipica piadina romagnola; il problema è che non so tradurre l'ingrediente chiave, lo "strutto". In pratica è grasso di maiale che si può usare per impastare con la farina e l'acqua, qualcuno ne conosce il nome esatto in inglese?
Grazie anticipatamente,
  Andrea


----------



## Siberia

Suet - that is what you need.


----------



## You little ripper!

Isn't *suet* the fat they usually obtain from sheep and cattle? *Lard* is generally obtained from pigs. They are both used to make pastry. I've never heard of it used to make bread.
Oxford Paravia translates *strutto* as *lard*.


----------



## wallaboy

Salve,
in effetti *suet*, che si trova cercando la traduzione del sinonimo di *strutto*, *sugna*, non sembra essere corretto in quanto non si riferisce al grasso di maiale. 
Credo di riuscire nel mio intento con un raffazzonato "*lard cream*"... 

Grazie al vostro contributo, grazie mille!
Saluti
  Andrea


----------



## yakumo

La traduzione corretta di strutto e' pork fat.Lard significa lardo.Almeno cosi' e' nell' Irish English, lo ordinavo spesso per il mio pasticcere


----------



## Einstein

*Strutto *è senz'altro *lard*; magari qualcuno può suggerire una traduzione inglese dell'italiano lardo... *salt pork fat*?

*Suet *è un grasso bovino (anche ovino?), quello che si trova intorno ai reni, ed ha una consistenza particolare. Si trova raffinato, non sa di rognoni e si usa nelle ricette di certi piatti, sia salati che dolci.

PS Vedo che yakuma non è d'accordo! In Italia il* lardo* è un trancio di grasso trattato come salume; in inglese *lard *è il grasso sciolto e poi solidificato, che si può lavorare in modo simile al burro. Non so se l'uso irlandese è diverso.


----------



## yakumo

Anche io pensavo che l'equivalente fosse LARD, ma qui dai fornitori ho trovato sempre pork fat. ps Yakumo grazie


----------



## Siberia

> in inglese *lard *è il grasso sciolto e poi solidificato, che si può lavorare in modo simile al burro. Non so se l'uso irlandese è diverso.



Lard non mi risulta sia solo il grasso sciolto poi solidificato. Lard è il termine che veniva dato anche a quello venduto a pezzi dal macellaio che poteva poi venire sciolto o lavorato con il sale.  Sono d'accordo che sia di maiale.
A casa faccio le piadine romagnole con il "suet" e sono abbastanza buone con il lardo risolidificato vengono un po' pesanti.

Siberia


----------



## Einstein

Siberia cita un significto più ampio! Avrei detto pork fat più in generale, ma forse hai ragione che si può dire lard anche in questo caso.
Comunque wallaboy troverà quello che gli serve in supermercato vicino al burro, margarina ecc.


----------



## elisabetta13

Lardo in inglese e' lard; strutto e' shortening.

Lard is Lardo in italiano, but we don't use lardo to make piadina romagnola. The translation of strutto is shortening and this is what should be used instead.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

elisabetta13 said:


> Lard is Lardo in italiano, but we don't use lardo to make piadina romagnola. The translation of strutto is shortening and this is what should be used instead.



Si e no.
Lo strutto è prodotto dal grasso di maiale, mentre shortening può essere anche vegetale, quindi non sono la stessa cosa.


----------



## elisabetta13

I agree that the whole thing is confusing. One thing I know for sure, though, is that in Romagna we din't use lardo to make piadina. Perhaps we should ask te butcher for some animal shortening.


----------



## yakumo

Strutto = clarified pork fat, a type of shortening common in Italy
Lardo= Fatback
Lard is pig fat in both its rendered not rendered forms.

...I am vegetarian!


----------



## Odysseus54

Metto becco anch'io :

strutto = lard   ( grasso di maiale sciolto e poi risolidificato )

lardo = cured fatback ( unsmoked )


----------



## elisabetta13

Perhaps the solution for you is using vegetarian shortening. I don't see why not


----------



## london calling

elisabetta13 said:


> Lard is Lardo in italiano, but we don't use lardo to make piadina romagnola. The translation of strutto is shortening and this is what should be used instead.


Non esattamente, _lard _è strutto in italiano, detto comunemente _shortening_ (in BE): come ha detto qualcun altro esiste anche "vegetable shortening". Il lardo, essendo un salume,  è un'altra cosa ancora e non si traduce in inglese.

Poi c'è la sugna, che poi è sempre strutto: quando ammazzano il maiale da queste parti mi portano sempre un barattolo di sugna, altro che lo strutto che compri al supermercato....


----------



## elisabetta13

In Romagna abbiamo
Il lardo e ha l'aspetto bianco e denso simile allo strutto. Non ho mai pensato al lardo come ad un salame.


----------



## Odysseus54

london calling said:


> Il lardo, essendo un salume,  è un'altra cosa ancora e non si traduce in inglese.



What do you mean , you don't have it ?  I've seen it here


----------



## london calling

Odysseus54 said:


> What do you mean , you don't have it ? I've seen it here


Non ho capito, Ody.  Ho solo detto che è un salume (tipicamente italiano, per giunta), per cui non si traduce in inglese, si dice "lardo" e basta. C'è a Londra, l'ho visto (e si chiama _lardo_).


----------



## elisabetta13

I see on the internet that lard is a type of cured meat, but where I am from Lardo and Strutto look similar (type of fat, perhaps the latter whiter and less dense). My mum always told me to use strutto to make piadina because lardo is too heavy. The saga continues.... By the way, my mum sometimes substitutes strutto with extra-virgin olive oil. I this the piadina is less "friabile" but better for the digestion. Food for thoughts I guess. I think I will try to make my hometown piadina using lard, then shortening (animal or vegetable is fine) and then olive oil. I will then compare the results. Tips: a tiny bit of bicarbonate of soda in the dough makes the piadina easier to digest. Don't put too much or you will wonder why the piadina has suddenly gone yellow.


----------



## Holymaloney

elisabetta13 said:


> In Romagna abbiamo
> Il lardo e ha l'aspetto bianco e denso simile allo strutto. Non ho mai pensato al lardo come ad un salame.



Ciao e !
Più che un salame è un _salume _. Un esempio è il Lardo di Colonnata che è molto famoso e in questo sito viene proprio definito un salume 
http://www.lardodicolonnata.org/lastoria.html
Cheers


----------



## elisabetta13

Haha, hai ragione! Sono io un salame! Il lardo di colonnata lo conosco bene, perche' mio marito e' di Modena e li' e' una specialità. Non so perché io abbia sempre visto il lardo in confezioni tipo burro. Forse quella e' la versione cruda del lardo? Mah...e' più complicato di quanto pensassi. Non so se possa servire a qualcosa:http://www.giallozafferano.it/ingredienti/Carne-di-suino


----------



## Odysseus54

london calling said:


> Non ho capito, Ody.  Ho solo detto che è un salume (tipicamente italiano, per giunta), per cui non si traduce in inglese, si dice "lardo" e basta. C'è a Londra, l'ho visto (e si chiama _lardo_).



Got it - but I think there is an equivalent, 'salt pork', which can be from the belly or from the back, so some pieces will be unsmoked bacon, others will be 'lardo' - at least that's the way I see it called here, I think.  I'll go to the farmer's market across the street later and will confirm.

It's probably a case of partial congruity of the terms, but I think , at least here, if you see a piece of 'lardo' , you would not be forced to call it with the Italian name for lack of an English term, like you do with 'spaghetti', 'pizza', 'mozzarella' ecc


----------



## london calling

Odysseus54 said:


> Got it - but I think there is an equivalent, 'salt pork', which can be from the belly or from the back, so some pieces will be unsmoked bacon, others will be 'lardo' - at least that's the way I see it called here, I think. I'll go to the farmer's market across the street later and will confirm.
> 
> It's probably a case of partial congruity of the terms, but I think , at least here, if you see a piece of 'lardo' , you would not be forced to call it with the Italian name for lack of an English term, like you do with 'spaghetti', 'pizza', 'mozzarella' ecc


The thing is unsmoked bacon has meat in it: _lardo_ tends to have little (if any), it's practically all fat. We don't have anything like _lardo_ in the UK (unless they've invented it over the last few years) .Salt pork to me is a different thing as well.


----------



## merse0

london calling said:


> The thing is unsmoked bacon has meat in it: _lardo_ tends to have little (if any), it's practically all fat. We don't have anything like _lardo_ in the UK (unless they've invented it over the last few years) .Salt pork to me is a different thing as well.



London,
sono d'accordo.
Il salume un po' più pregiato del lardo, dato che contiene una piccola percentuale di carne a strisce alternate al grasso, è la "pancetta".
Il nome deriva dalla posizione da cui è prodotta (la pancia del maiale) e può essere anche "arrotolata" (fetta tonda), steccata (fetta rettangolare perché conservata fra due stecche di legno) e spesso insaporita con spezie.
Non ho idea se venga prodotta in UK.


----------



## Lorena1970

Metto bocca anche io: non c'è moltissima differenza,alla fin fine, ma certo è che lo strutto (o sugna) è una "pasta" che si conserva anche in barattoli ed è "spalmabile". Non è un "blocco solido": quello è lardo (di colonnata o meno, sempre lardo si chiama)
Io credo, da quanto ho visto nel web, che "clarified pork fat" sia il nome giusto, come è già stato detto.
Da qui  e qui si vede che è venduto in panetti o vaschette.
Qui spiega il procedimento: viene sciolto e filtrato per poi essere conservato o in barattoli (come si faceva una volta in campagna) o "ricomposto" in panetti come da link precedente. 

ll lardo si  ottiene prendendo lo strato  				grasso della schiena del maiale e lo si taglia in corrispondenza  				della pancetta e *si ripulisce della parte più grassa, detta  				sugnosa.*(che è quella che poi diventa strutto/sugna, e questo vale per il Lardo di Colonnata così come per il lardo più comune e meno pregiato)


----------



## elisabetta13

Brava Lorena, penso tu abbia ragione!


----------



## Lorena1970

Buon sangue (anche) emiliano non mente, allora! Ricordo la mia anziana prozia friggere le crescentine nello strutto (sugna), e la mia curiosità nei confronti di questo "materiale" cremoso (che allora veniva venduto a peso al mercato estraendolo da grandi barattoloni di coccio e che assaggiai anche, con orrore!) che lei mi diceva essere  " quel grasso del maiale che non poteva essere utilizzato se non così"(ovvero per friggere o per fare certi impasti, quali quello delle crescentine: e le sue erano famose tra tutti i parenti e gli amici dei parenti!)


----------



## london calling

Lorena1970 said:


> Metto bocca anche io: non c'è moltissima differenza,alla fin fine, ma certo è che lo strutto (o sugna) è una "pasta" che si conserva anche in barattoli ed è "spalmabile". Non è un "blocco solido": quello è lardo (di colonnata o meno, sempre lardo si chiama)
> Io credo, da quanto ho visto nel web, che "clarified pork fat" sia il nome giusto, come è già stato detto.
> Da qui e qui si vede che è venduto in panetti o vaschette.
> Qui spiega il procedimento: viene sciolto e filtrato per poi essere conservato o in barattoli (come si faceva una volta in campagna) o "ricomposto" in panetti come da link precedente.
> 
> ll lardo si ottiene prendendo lo strato                 grasso della schiena del maiale e lo si taglia in corrispondenza                 della pancetta e *si ripulisce della parte più grassa, detta                 sugnosa.*(che è quella che poi diventa strutto/sugna, e questo vale per il Lardo di Colonnata così come per il lardo più comune e meno pregiato)


Tu così confermi quello che abbiamo detto, grazie Lo. _Strutto/sugna _= lard/shortening and "lardo" is..... "lardo". 
Seriously, if I had to explain what _lardo_ was I'd say it was _cured pork fat_.

A proposito, la sugna "come si faceva una volta in campagna" qui si fa ancora: proprio la settimana scorsa hanno ammazzato un maiale e ci hanno regalato un barattolo di sugna.


----------



## Lorena1970

london calling said:


> Seriously, if I had to explain what _lardo_ was I'd say it was _cured pork fat_. Esatto. Non esiste solo quello di Colonnata. Vedi qui
> 
> A proposito, la sugna "come si faceva una volta in campagna" qui si fa ancora: proprio la settimana scorsa hanno ammazzato un maiale e ci hanno regalato un barattolo di sugna. Giusto in tempo per carnevale, così puoi friggere i cenci!


----------



## london calling

Lo, i _cenci _si chiamano _chiacchere _da queste parti: ma veramente le friggete con la sugna?  Spero vivamente che mio marito non lo venga a sapere (ma nella pasta e ceci un poco ce la metto, lo confesso)!


----------



## Lorena1970

A Firenze non lo so, a Bologna le "sfrappole" andrebbero fritte nello strutto/sugna.
Nella pasta e ceci ci va il lardo tagliato a tocchetti, non lo strutto/sugna....


----------



## london calling

Lorena1970 said:


> A Firenze non lo so, a Bologna le "sfrappole" andrebbero fritte nello strutto/sugna.
> Nella pasta e ceci ci va il lardo tagliato a tocchetti, non lo strutto/sugna....



Qui si mette e il lardo tagliato a tocchetti e la sugna    (a posto dell'olio che si usa per "saltare" i ceci con il lardo/la pancetta, l'aglio e il peperoncino), nella versione tradizionale, più campagnola e MOOOOLTO meno dietetica!


----------



## Lorena1970

london calling said:


> e la sugna (a*l *posto dell'olio che si usa per "saltare" i ceci con il lardo/la pancetta, l'aglio e il peperoncino) ah, ecco. Piatto leggero, non c'è che dire!


----------



## violadaprile

on, buongiorno a tutti, sono nuovissima
e speravo (mi hanno falsamente illuso) di trovare un vocabolario italiano/catalano, che invece non c'è -.-
fa niente, vedrò di arrangiarmi altrimenti
ma intanto ho subito trovato questa interessantissima discussione 


dico la mia sullo strutto, con una chiarificazione sistematica

- dalla *schiena* del maiale si toglie la pelle, con cui si fanno le cotenne (*cotiche*) che si usano per vari usi, tra cui la pelle dello zampone (fra parentesi, prima ancora si usano i peli per fare spazzole e pennelli )
subito sotto c'è uno strato di grasso, il *lardo*, che viene stagionato (meglio in vasche di marmo, però pare che ora le norme europee  non lo ammettano) con sale e spezie e usato intero, a dadini o a fettine, come il prosciutto

dal lardo, o meglio dallo strato intermedio fra pelle e lardo vero e proprio (oppure dalle parti di scarto), per scioglimento mooolto lento, filtraggio e successiva risolidificazione, si ottiene lo *strutto*, grasso molto leggero che si usava (e vivaddio purtroppo non si usa più) per fritti leggerissimi come tortelli, dolci vari fritti e chiacchiere
i residui solidi dello scioglimento si chiamano *ciccioli* e vengono venduti ancora da qualche parte, come robini da sgranocchiare

- dalla *pancia* del maiale, con lo stesso procedimento, si ottiene la *pancetta* che si stagiona e si usa come il lardo e poi, cotta e affumicata, si chiama *bacon*
sempre con lo stesso procedimento di scioglimento, dalla pancia di maiale si ottiene la *sugna*, grasso molto più pesante e saporito, quindi "povero", di prezzo molto più basso e usato per fritti o ricette "molto povere"

_strutto e sugna non sono la stessa cosa!!_


con il procedimento dello scioglimento si ha il "_saim_" che in catalano significa strutto ed è la base per la famosa "ensaimada", dolce tipico catalano per niente pesante

sempre con il procedimento dello scioglimento lento, in francia si usano tantissimo il *grasso d'oca e anatra*, che sono buonissimi e molto ricercati e si usano come il burro (si tratta di grassi piuttosto saporiti, quindi non si usano per i dolci ma per esempio per gli stufati, il tipico cassoulet è a base di grasso di oca)

sempre con lo stesso procedimento di scioglimento si ottiene il *grasso di bue*, che da noi si chiama "*sego*" ed è un grasso poverissimo di serie indefinita (zeta?) che da noi viene (veniva) usato solo per fare candele
invece in belgio si usa ancora tantissimo soprattutto per friggere (le famose patatine) tanto che su tutta la costa si sente un diffuso odore di bollito


grassi emulsionati (da oli vegetali) sono invece la *margarina* (che mi pare si chiami piu o meno margarina dappertutto) e la *vegetaline*, usata tantissimo in francia per la leggerezza delle fritture, ottenuta emulsionando olio di palma

per finire, il *retino di maiale* è la rete che contiene i reni; si vende crudo e intero e non stagionato e serve per avvolgere preparazioni tipo pollo ripieno, polpettoni vari ecc. in modo che cuocendo non si disfino senza doverli legare. Con la cottura il retino si scioglie, fornisce il grasso necessario e lascia il polpettone intero e saporito
ma oggi è difficilissimo da trovare a meno che non si conosca un macellaio che ce lo tiene da parte
di solito tutti gli scarti meno che costosissimi finiscono nelle scatolette dei gatti, perché la manodopera per diversificare le vendite costa molto di più lol


a parte lardo, pancetta e retino, tutti gli altri grassi derivano dallo scioglimento di parti grasse di vari animali o dall'emulsione (sbattimento) di oli (o panna) e sono venduti in panetti o vaschette


questo mi pare il quadro completo, sperabilmente utile 
a voi trovare i corrispondenti linguistici, che sono assolutamente fuori dalle mie competenze


----------



## elisabetta13

Grazie per tutti I contributi.
Dopo aver finalmente usato quello che qui chiamano 'lard' per fare la piadina Romagnola, posso confermare che va benissimo. La piadina e' venuta davvero squisita e questo lard sembra proprio essere quello che noi chiamiamo strutto. Credetemi, sono Romagnola.

I have Made piadina using what they call lard in the UK. The results have been phenomenal and I now believe the English lard is the Italian strutto. Believe me, I  am from Romagna where piadina comes from.


----------



## Lorena1970

violadaprile said:


> dal lardo, o meglio dallo strato intermedio fra pelle e lardo vero e  proprio (oppure dalle parti di scarto), per scioglimento mooolto  lento, filtraggio e successiva risolidificazione, si ottiene lo *strutto*,  grasso molto leggero che si usava (e vivaddio purtroppo non si usa più)  per fritti leggerissimi come tortelli, dolci vari fritti e chiacchiere
> i residui solidi dello scioglimento si chiamano *ciccioli*  e vengono venduti ancora da qualche parte, come robini da sgranocchiare
> 
> sempre con lo stesso procedimento di scioglimento, dalla pancia di  maiale si ottiene la *sugna*, grasso molto più pesante e  saporito, quindi "povero", di prezzo molto più basso e usato per fritti o  ricette "molto povere"
> 
> _strutto e sugna non sono la stessa cosa!!_



In line di massima sono d'accordo, in quanto la sugna  definisce il "grasso grezzo" posizionato in una certa parte del corpo del  maiale (pancia). Dalla sugna si può comunque ricavare, e si ricava, lo  strutto (previo processo di purificazione). Anzi: il vero strutto  si intende come ricavato dalla sugna ( e da qui deriva l'amabiguità dell'uso dei termini) e NON da qualsiasi scarto di  grasso, poiché da scarti di grasso di altro tipo si ottengono i ciccioli  croccanti (da te descritti). E' altresì vero che il termine strutto  identifica TUTTO quel grasso del maiale di scarto che non fa parte di  altri prodotti (lardo, pancetta etc.) ed è stato sottoposto al processo  di purificazione che tu stessa descrivi e trasformato in una "crema" (nel senso che soprattutto oggi, spesso lo strutto si fa anche con parti di grasso di scarto diverse dalla  sugna). Direi quindi che il termine sugna indica il grasso della pancia del  maiale allo stato grezzo prima che venga (in parte o completamente)  trasformato in strutto.
Da queste corrispondenze deriva probabilmente  il fatto che "strutto" e "sugna", a seconda delle diverse regioni  geografiche, siano identificati come la stessa cosa. Solo uno chef di alto profilo farebbe una distinzione così sottile tra i due "materiali". Il "volgo" usa entrambi i termini per riferirsi alla stessa cosa.
BTW: Lo strutto è  ancora in vendita e in uso in Emilia Romagna (e non solo: anche  all'estero).


----------



## violadaprile

Si, lo strutto è ancora in vendita ma pochissimo usato. E infatti per trovare ricette che lo prevedono devi appunto andare nell'alta cucina.

Magari sbaglio io, però fra le mie nozioni c'è appunto che lo strutto si ricava dalla schiena e la sugna dalla pancia, con il medesimo procedimento. I ciccioli sono la parte solida che residua, dopo scioglimento e filtraggio, da entrambi i processi.

La differenza sono sapori nettamente diversi, anche se poi nelle accezioni regionali i termini vengono confusi e interscambiati. Dato che qui era chiesto di fare una traduzione in inglese (che io non so fare) la cosa migliore mi pareva descrivere il procedimento e lasciare che i linguisti se la sbrogliassero, trovando processi equivalenti. Sempre che esistano 

Grazie comunque per il tuo gentile commento


----------



## london calling

elisabetta13 said:


> I have Made piadina using what they call lard in the UK. The results have been phenomenal and I now believe the English lard is the Italian strutto. Believe me, I am from Romagna where piadina comes from.


Mi mandi la ricetta via PM, please?

Lo e Viola: io uso lo strutto e la sugna per ricette diverse, non sono intercambiabili . nella pasta e ceci ci metto la sugna, ma se devo fare una pasta brisé/frolla più leggera ci metto metà strutto e metà burro o margarina (ricetta inglese: in questo caso si tratta di _lard_ inteso come "shortening". Per i vegetariani esiste il _vegetable shortening_ che non si chiama però _lard_.).


----------



## curiosone

"Strutto" = "lard"
"Shortening" (at least in AE) is a general term for soft solid fats, including lard, "Crisco-like" or hydrogenized vegetable shortening, butter, and margarine.
"Sugna" sounds like what we call "bacon drippings" in AE.  My mother used to collect bacon drippings (the melted fat remaining in the pan after frying bacon), which would then re-solidify and could be used either for frying, or for adding flavour to a dish (e.g. grits! )

Since much information has been supplied about the use of "strutto" and "lardo" in Italian cooking, I thought I'd share some information on how good quality "lard" is much sought after by American bakers for pastry (specifically "piecrust" or "pasta brisé").  Personally I am not of the "lard" school of bakers (I dislike the flavour, and find it hard to digest - just like I find the piadina indigestible, if made with "strutto" instead of oil, like in some parts of Romagna).  It can take years of practice, to learn to make a good piecrust (after which it becomes "easy as pie" ).  Any "shortening" can be used.  I have experimented with most of them, preferring butter for it flavour - although making a flaky butter crust is even more of a challenge (there are secrets, which I can share with anyone interested).  Let me just add that the "pasta brisé" now available in Italian supermarkets is as horrifying to me, as overcooked "spaghetti alla bolognese" eaten in the Zurich airport would probably be to most Italians I know (I made that mistake only ONCE ).  For that matter, while NOW appreciating a good "crostata all'italiana, " please do not translate it as "pie." (my first reaction to tasting a "crostata alla frutta" was "Where's the fruit?")


----------



## violadaprile

La pâte brisée, "pasta frolla" in italiano, e la pâte à foncer in Francia, molto più leggera della pasta frolla italiana ed usata sempre nelle torte salate, sono fatte esclusivamente col burro. La differenza fra i tre tipi di pasta dipende esclusivamente dalla lavorazione (assolutamente manuale).

I grassi derivati da fusione, in Italia e in Francia, si usano, per quello che so, esclusivamente per friggere (o anche per conservare, uno strato di grasso fuso è uno dei migliori conservanti).

La "crostata" ovvero "torta di pasta frolla" o semplicemente "frolla" (crostata di mele, crostata di marmellata di prugne, ecc. secondo il ripieno) in francese si chiama "tarte" (tarte à moutarde, ma è spesso fatta con la pasta a foncer) oppure quiche (quiche lorraine) se il contenitore è più alto (diciamo di altezza media, non come le tortiere per cake).

Se la tua "crostata alla frutta" non conteneva frutta il nome era improprio: le crostate alla frutta sono deliziose anche per la loro bellezza dato che di norma sono ricoperte (dopo la cottura) con uno strato di crema pasticcera e uno strato di frutta cruda intera (colorata e bellissima da vedere), compattata con un velo di gelatina di mele o albicocche lievemente riscaldata perché si distribuisca bene, e decorata con zucchero velo. L'effetto visivo è fantastico (ma anche il sapore, fidati!) 

Le crostate decorate con strisce incrociate di pasta frolla disposte a griglia, le crostate classiche, non sono "alla frutta" ma sono in genere fatte con qualche marmellata (che si aggiunge prima della cottura), da cui prendono il nome (crostata alle pesche, all'albicocca, alle prugne). Raramente sono fatte con pezzi di frutta intera, soprattutto mele, che però sono disposti ad arte e si devono vedere chiaramente.

In inglese, se "crostata" viene tradotto con "pie" è esclusivamente per il contenitore, molto simile a quello della pizza, per distinguerlo dalla "cake" (torta dolce alta, fatta nella "tortiera").


----------



## curiosone

Let's make one thing clear:  "pasta brisé" and "pasta frolla " are very different.  
*Pasta brisé: *contains flour, a little salt, shortening and water.  It is NOT sweet, but can be used for making both torte salate (e.g.: quiche lorraine) and desserts (pie).  It is usually rolled thin (sometimes after chilling), and when made properly, should be flaky in consistency (leggermente sfogliante, anche se non quanto la "pasta sfoglia." (which is made differently from both "brisé" and "frolla").  I might add that sometimes I make a whole-wheat pasta brisé (even more difficult!) - in which case I add a little baking powder (lievito chimico), to keep it as light as possible.
*Pasta frolla:* contains flour, sugar, egg, shortening (often melted) or oil, and baking powder.  There méay be minimal variations, but that's the basic recipe.
Pasta frolla is used not only to make "crostate" but also to make most Italian "biscotti" (the simple kind - not the "biscotto" known internationally (Starbucks style) which is more like "cantuccin"i or "scroccadenti" (in Romagna).

The dessert you describe, with a baked base, covered by crema pasticcera, fresh uncooked fruit, and "gelatina" isn't called a "crostata" - at least in my part of Italy.  It's called - "torta di frutta", and (I suppose) the baked base can be made of pasta frolla, but also of a cake-like base (a sort of "sponge cake").  It also has nothing to do with a "pie".  The closest thing I've ever seen in Italy (or more likely, in France) is the "meringata al limone" which I suspect is simply an import of the classic lemon meringue pie.  

By the way, pie isn't made in pizza-like pan.  It's made in a pie pan, which is deeper, and has slanted (not straight) sides.  An alternative (not requiring a special pan) is the cobber or deep dish pie, which can made (usually in a rectangular baking dish) without a bottom crust, but simply with a pasta brisé top


----------

